# Oil and soft



## VictoriaGayle (Jan 25, 2012)

I have some soft pastels that I'm just learning to use.
I've been looking on here and I have to say what I've seen has blown me away. 
Should I be exploring oil pastels? I know they're used in different ways, but other than that I don't know much.
Until I get some oil pastels, how can I get the best results from soft pastels?


----------

